# Fall Meeting?



## flapjax3000

There seemed to be talk of another possible meeting so I just wanted to get a start on some basic preparations such as a general date, who is interested and who would like to host? There are quite a bit of holidays coming up soon and everyone's schedule will become a bit busier so I was thinking early to mid November. Personally I am up for any Saturday, but like to get a bit more input.


----------



## JimO

flapjax3000 said:


> There seemed to be talk of another possible meeting so I just wanted to get a start on some basic preparations such as a general date, who is interested and who would like to host? There are quite a bit of holidays coming up soon and everyone's schedule will become a bit busier so I was thinking early to mid November. Personally I am up for any Saturday, but like to get a bit more input.


That would work for me as well. I'd be happy to host here in St. Augustine, but it'd be a haul for the South Florida folks.


----------



## forestexotics

Saturday is a good day for me. I could possibly host again if JimO changes his mind or if my location is easier... early to mid november also sounds good....


----------



## stevenhman

Maybe some of us NC people would be interested as well. A weekend is a must for me. November (early) seems good too.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I dont think I can make it but it looks like things maybe going a little quicker for us. I would definately be open to hosting something in the spring. Something to keep in mind. Im going to keep watching this cus I will be coming down a few times to get everything settled.
J


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'm up for the next meeting, wherever you have it. I'm up for the drive to St. Augustine (I think I got off easy on the last drive  ). I may even have some new plants by then....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anything new on this? I might actually be down for good as early as late november or sometime before Christmas. It would be great to finally meet a lot of the florida froggers.
J


----------



## alabao15

I'm GAME! Hopefully I'll have my tank setup and ready for inhabitants!!


----------



## JimO

Like I said before, I'd be happy to host at my house in St. Augustine. If that is okay with everyone, then all that's left to do is to pick a Saturday and put together a food sign up list so that everyone doesn't bring brownies. 

I have two clutches of two Cristobal eggs that are developing. Maybe by November I'll have a froglet to show off - or at least a few tadpoles.

Also, Lee gave me his recipe for clay-based substrate, which I have now used on my latest two vivs. Two of the ingredients (turface infield conditioner and calcium montmorillonite clay) are only availble in quantities way disproportionate to the amount needed, so I will have some of both to share with anyone interested in making clay backgrounds or clay substrate. Let me know if, and how much, of each you might want. 

I will also have plenty of leaves to give away.

I'm looking for small pieces of driftwood suitable to attach a brom to, and would be willing to pay a fair price.


----------



## forestexotics

Im game too. I will deff. be there and so will my husband. BTW JimO I will be in st. augustine th first weekend of december camping in anastasia park. Maybe we could meet up? How are your leucs doing?


----------



## JimO

They've been morphing out this week and look awesome. Two are more orange and three are yellow. Thanks for the trade. How about the auratus?


forestexotics said:


> Im game too. I will deff. be there and so will my husband. BTW JimO I will be in st. augustine th first weekend of december camping in anastasia park. Maybe we could meet up? How are your leucs doing?


----------



## poison beauties

I will do my best to make this meet. November should not be an issue. I will likely have lots of stuff to trade and sell.

Michael


----------



## forestexotics

The arautus are good. I have 3 that morphed out nicely, and eating well. 1 didnt make it after he morphed.. The last tadpole is slowly morphing out, but I do not think he will make it..he seems to have some type of air pocket since all he does is float on top of the water. I guess we will see.....


----------



## JimO

If you lose the second one, I'll give you a froglet at our next meeting. My auratus pair quit laying a couple of months ago, but I still have 3 froglets about 4 weeks OOTW, 2 that are just getting their front legs and two that are still growing, and I've only committed to trade two of them at this point. So, I should have at least 3 or 4 juveniles/froglets by the time we meet. Also, the female is looking plump again, so I'm hoping for more eggs.


forestexotics said:


> The arautus are good. I have 3 that morphed out nicely, and eating well. 1 didnt make it after he morphed.. The last tadpole is slowly morphing out, but I do not think he will make it..he seems to have some type of air pocket since all he does is float on top of the water. I guess we will see.....


----------



## randommind

Hey Everyone,
So I am very new to the hobby, so new in fact that I have yet to acquire my first frogs. I completed my terarrium about two weeks ago and am super excited for a couple frogs to call it home. Anyhow, I live in St Augustine as well and was more than excited to find this thread. I look forward to meeting everyone and learning as much as I can from you guys.


----------



## james67

i'll be there.  

oyapock tads/ froglets available fs/ft.

james


----------



## JimO

I'd like to buy about 10 film canisters with suction cups - half white and half black. If anyone has any for sale, I'll buy them from you at the meeting.


----------



## forestexotics

I have film cannisters that we can trade something for. I dont have the suction cups though, they are a huge hassle to get a hold of and super expensive when it comes to higher quantities. You can purchase them in like 4 packs at craft stores. If you want just the cannisters, let me know, I will be more then happy to bring you some. We can trade for that clay if your interested...


----------



## flapjax3000

I will have the following available for the November meet.

1.1.3 Group Banded Luecs
0.0.3 Azuerus
1.0 Cayo de Aqua
1.1 Drago Colon
0.0.2 Man Creek
0.0.1 Tarapoto Juvi
0.0.3 Blue & Bronze Auratus
0.0.2 Cauchero

I might possibly have some others by the time of the meet. Depends on how well some of my froglets grow.


----------



## flapjax3000

Have we found a date yet. I know there is just a general rumored Nov or early Dec. If its in early Dec perhaps a secret Santa or white elephant gift swap.


----------



## stevenhman

I think it's all general rumor right now.


----------



## Paul G

Depending on the date and location I should be able to make it.

Should have a dozen or so F1 Powder Blue froglets.
Possibly SI anthonyi tads, Cobalt tads and azureus tads.

Lee, I might be interested in that banded leuc group and the Tarapoto juvi.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Has a place, time and date been chosen? I should be down the last week in november for good but would prefer not to drive 20 hours and then another 8 to St. petersburg and back in the same week.
J


----------



## JimO

With Thanksgiving the last week of November, a lot of folks might not be available the Saturday just before (11/20) or just after (11/27). We could make it 11/13 or 12/4. After that, it's tough due to the holidays.

We can host the meeting at our house in St. Augustine either Saturday. However, my son has his last football game on 11/13, so we'd have to start at 3 pm or later, which would be fine. December 4th is wide open and we could start earlier, say 1 pm.

I'd be happy to grill hotdogs and hamburgers, if others could bring some side items, soft drinks and beer, and maybe some brownies or cookies . If anyone is a vegetarian, let me know and I can get some Boca Burgers or other requested alternatives (and I promise not to cook them with the meat ).

If anyone has a particular preference on the date, please let me know. Let's try to set the date this week so everyone can plan. If you can bring food or drinks, please post that on the thread so everyone can see what is being brought and I'll keep a list.

I'm really looking forward to it.

Jim


----------



## JimO

Actually, I could use a half dozen without suction cups. Also, do you have any Bakhuis froglets or tads you'd be willing to sell?


forestexotics said:


> I have film cannisters that we can trade something for. I dont have the suction cups though, they are a huge hassle to get a hold of and super expensive when it comes to higher quantities. You can purchase them in like 4 packs at craft stores. If you want just the cannisters, let me know, I will be more then happy to bring you some. We can trade for that clay if your interested...


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Jim,

I think the 12/4 date works best for me. 

If anyone is looking for any plants, PM me prior to the meeting....


----------



## flapjax3000

I am also good for 12/4. Sounds like early December is best for everyone.


----------



## iljjlm

12/4 would be the best. I might be able to make it this time.
Dave


----------



## JimO

Okay, 12/4 it is at 1 pm. I'll send out PMs to everyone in a week or so with my address, phone, and directions from north and south.

Alasdair, here are a couple of photos showing at least two of the broms I got from you. These are two of my favorites and they are both rooting nicely. I'll post some more over the next few days.


----------



## randommind

I look forward to meeting everyone in December.

If anyone is going to plan on looking for a hotel room here in St. Augustine let me know. I work at The Regency Inn and Suites on St Augustine beach and am certian I can set you guys up with a pretty good rate.


----------



## forestexotics

I will be camping in Anastasia park that weekend with family. I may not be able to make it with any frogs to trade/sell. I will bring you some film cannisters Jim.


----------



## stevenhman

December 4th _should_ work just fine for me! If anyone from the NC area wants to carpool I'd be willing to drive if we split gas.

I could probably bring something side item wise. I might bring a couple of orange lamasi down to trade if anyone is interested. Maybe for some other thumb.


----------



## rcteem

Count me in Steve. Ill have some odds and ends with me too


----------



## markpulawski

I should be good for 12/4 or 12/11 if we need another date, I am going to bring up the family but they would not attend the frog event.


----------



## JimO

Will you be bringing anything interesting Brazil? Perhaps a frog or two? 


rcteem said:


> Count me in Steve. Ill have some odds and ends with me too


----------



## CHuempfner

If it's Dec 4th, I might be able to make it down. 

I should have the following available:

Azureus
Orange Lamasi
Orange Terribilis
Standard Leucs
and possibly a few pumilio

Thanks


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Hey Jim,

Just made hotel reservations for the 4th.... Send me a PM and let me know how many of each Brom. you need.


----------



## JimO

Will do. I just picked up a trio of Cristobals from Marcus and I want to make sure they have plenty of tad pools.


RarePlantBroker said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Just made hotel reservations for the 4th.... Send me a PM and let me know how many of each Brom. you need.


----------



## JimO

I just wanted everyone know that we will provide grilled hamburgers, hotdogs, Boca Burgers for anyone who doesn't eat meat, and the highlight of the day - fried frog legs. I thought it would be appropriate to have bullfrog legs at a dart frog meeting, since our captive bred frogs would be a snack to the average bullfrog.

Also, if my son and I have any luck gigging flounder during the fall run, I can make some grilled or blackened flounder.

Here is my first cut at suggested items for others to bring:

Beer
Soda
Ice
Chips and salsa
Cole slaw or salad
Baked beans
Potato Cassarole
Steamed or cooked veggies
Brownies
Cookies
Cut up fruit

Let me know what you can bring and I'll keep and post the list so that we don't have 50 gallons of soda and no chips or salsa.

I might also put a spreadsheet together summarizing what everyone is bringing to give, sell, or trade.

We could also make it interesting to raffle a frog or two. People would buy tickets and the money would all go to the person offering his/her frog up for raffle. It'd be a great way for some lucky person to get a nice frog for the cost of the raffle tickets and for the provider to maybe make more than the frog would bring in a direct sale. Just a thought.

Please respond with what food you might be able to bring and if you have a frog you'd like to raffle. We'll set the ticket price so that the person offering the frog will get at least the minimum that he/she would sell it for.


----------



## Frognut

I may be able to make this meeting


----------



## flapjax3000

Looks like I will also have Highland Tricolors available as well ready by the meeting.

Jim I will bring some beer for sure, as well as chips and dip/salsa.


----------



## james67

i can make hashbrown casserole.

james


----------



## JimO

I have a group of five variabilis (nominant) that are nearly old enough to start calling. I'm hoping for a 1.2 trio and will offer the other two for sale or trade at the meeting. I hope to have them pretty well sexed by then. Let me know if anyone might be interested.


----------



## forestexotics

Does anyone going to the meeting work with RETF's? Im looking to get a couple, or if tads are offered, I may want up to like 15-20...


----------



## flapjax3000

You should contact Bill Schwinn in Pinellas Park. He has quite a few RETF.


----------



## markpulawski

I will have 3 half grown Vanzo's, if anyone is interested let me know. I also have 3 young adult Nancy's, 1 of which has just started to call.


----------



## Paul G

CHuempfner said:


> If it's Dec 4th, I might be able to make it down.
> 
> I should have the following available:
> 
> Azureus
> Orange Lamasi
> Orange Terribilis
> Standard Leucs
> and possibly a few pumilio
> 
> Thanks


Are the Orange terribilis for trade or sale?



flapjax3000 said:


> Looks like I will also have Highland Tricolors available as well ready by the meeting.
> 
> Jim I will bring some beer for sure, as well as chips and dip/salsa.


What type of beer? I was thinking about bringing some as well.


----------



## Paul G

12/04/10 should work for me as well unless something comes up.

I hate to do this but I might and I mean MIGHT trade my tree frogs....it would have to be the right trade though. I'm on the fence about this so I might just keep them. I'm not going to just bring them unless I have a trade in palce.

2.2 Phyllomedusa vaillanti (F1s from Mike Novy)
2.1 Agalychnis moreletii (Mike Novy line)
0.0.4 Agalychnis callidryas (Subadults from Mike Novy....looks to be 2.2)


----------



## rcteem

I will have these and maybe some more as time gets closer. I will be glad to hold these frogs for you and bring them down with me. If I dont make it, shipping is on me:

Species - Orange 'Panguana' Lamasi
Line - Czech- They are F2s from the Czech line
Age - 8-13 Months
Quantity - 1 probable pair
Price - $125 each
Preferred Payment - Paypal

Species - Green Legged Lamasi
Line - Adam Butt
Age - 10 months
Quantity - 1 possible male
Price - $60 
Preferred Payment - Paypal

Species - P. Vittaus
Line - Under the Canopy
Age - 8-13 months
Quantity - 4 (One male for sure)
Price - $45 each or $130 for the group
Preferred Payment -Paypal

Species - Matecho Tinc.
Line - Adam Butt
Age - 3-4 months
Quantity - 15 
Price - $65 each
Preferred Payment- Paypal

Species - Tinc. Patrica
Line - Adam Butt
Age - 3-4 months
Quantity - 5 
Price - $40 each or $180 for all 5
Preferred Payment -Paypal


----------



## rcteem

Sorry, I just saw this...no I won't since Im no longer a part of that project but I will bring pictures from my trip in Peru I am on now.



JimO said:


> Will you be bringing anything interesting Brazil? Perhaps a frog or two?


----------



## flapjax3000

gothaicus said:


> What type of beer? I was thinking about bringing some as well.


I was thinking two kinds. One fancy craft beer and one general cheaper drinking beer.


----------



## rcteem

Im bringing Dos XX and might have a few to share but no promises.


----------



## CHuempfner

Well what do you have to trade? I am willing to trade if you have something that interests me 





gothaicus said:


> Are the Orange terribilis for trade or sale?
> 
> 
> 
> What type of beer? I was thinking about bringing some as well.


----------



## flapjax3000

rcteem said:


> Im bringing Dos XX and might have a few to share but no promises.


I don't always drink Dos XX, but when I do there is none left to share.


----------



## Paul G

CHuempfner said:


> Well what do you have to trade? I am willing to trade if you have something that interests me


I only have F1 Powder Blue tincs for trade right now. (and Cobalt tinc tads)


----------



## rcteem

I have Matecho Tincs to trade if interested. If not how much are they?



CHuempfner said:


> Well what do you have to trade? I am willing to trade if you have something that interests me


----------



## JimO

As soon as you know that you can make it to the meeting, please send me a PM with the number of folks coming with you, so I can keep a tally.

I'll keep track of the food/drinks as posted on this thread and post a list at the end of November.

I've ordered up a sunny day with highs in the upper 60s. 

I got a couple of those mixed microfauna cultures from Michael (poison beauties) and they are NICE! I'm thinking that if Michael can't make it to the meeting, if there is enough interest, I can place one order with him well in advance and have it shipped to my house a couple of days before the meeting (or if someone is going through the Atlanta area, they could maybe pick them up). That might save on some shipping if several folks want to go in on it. Check out his ad, but I think they're $10 each for the larger 32 oz. cultures, and worth every penny. I'm going to at least order a couple and offer them as door prizes or something.


----------



## JimO

I have another idea that I wanted to toss out there. Would there be any interest in having a silent auction on something like a pair of frogs or group of froglets, where we'd set a minimum price and let people bid for a set period? Just something interesting to spice things up a bit.


----------



## poison beauties

Right now the meet is a go for me. 

Michael


----------



## dom

im cumminnng!!!


----------



## JimO

Great! Just leave your little jedi friend in the avatar at home. I don't want any levitating vivs around the house. 


dom said:


> im cumminnng!!!


----------



## dom

Oh he is coming too!!.. I will be bringing a guest if that is ok.



JimO said:


> Great! Just leave your little jedi friend in the avatar at home. I don't want any levitating vivs around the house.


----------



## JimO

The more the merrier.


dom said:


> Oh he is coming too!!.. I will be bringing a guest if that is ok.


----------



## alabao15

i will be able to make this meeting! Jim, please let me know when u get a chance, what food items havent been spoken for so i know what to bring. thanks!


----------



## stevenhman

I'm not going to be able to make it. Too much going on and not enough free weekends to do it in.


----------



## forestexotics

I have no idea if I will make it or not. I wont know till day of, so I will still need the address...


----------



## flapjax3000

Just wanted to update my availability for frogs for the meeting. PM me for price because I do give favorable prices for those who I meet in person. 

All I have are froglets and subadults,

Isle Solarte pumilio
Cauchero pumilio
Highland tricolor
Azureus


----------



## JimO

Well, we're less than a month away. I have no idea how many people are coming yet, but it could be as many as 20. I have about 10 confirmed and a dozen probablies.


Jim Oliveros
*edited.
Send me a PM for my address and directions !!


Looking forward to it. If you know you are coming and haven't sent me a PM, please do along with how many folks will be with you.

Jim


----------



## iljjlm

As far as I know I will be coming. Jim, I`ll PM you when I get back to the States. Right now I am in Lima, Peru. 

Dave


----------



## rcteem

Frog updated list

PROVEN pair of Blue Sips
Matecho froglets
Patrica Froglets
POSSIBLE 2.2 group of Vittatus
SEXED Orange Lamasi pair
maybe some standard lamasi tads.

Please me me for prices!!!!


----------



## CHuempfner

Wow! Looks like a great meet. Unfortunately, I think I am going to have to wait for the next one. Just got back from Peru, and I will be traveling to Ft. Myers for Thanksgiving, and I just think I will need that weekend home.

I hope everyone has a fantastic time and I also hope that we could possibly do a regional meet sometime in Spring 2011.


----------



## james67

i'll be bringing 
3 mancreek (1 adult, 1 subadult, and 1 juvie) 
and one oyapock froglet
also plants 
and driftwood

james

and a potato casserole


----------



## RarePlantBroker

If anyone's interested, I still have one new 18" cube ExoTerra tank w/lid. Never used. $50, that I can bring to the meeting. PM me if your interested.


----------



## rcteem

Im bringing my broms and still have some patricas, orange lamasi, and vittatus up for grabs if anyone wants them please pm me.


----------



## JimO

As a reminder, I have spare Turface and calcium montmorillonite powder for those who want to make some clay-based substrate without buying a 50-lb bag of Turface.


----------



## rcteem

Hey everyone...sorry to inform everyone but I cant make it to the meeting...I have an interview up in dc friday before and going to stay up there the weekend to check out my new stomping grounds...sorry everyone but hopefully next time.


----------



## JimO

Okay, now that we are about a week away, I'd really like to get an accurate head count. So far I have seven members confirmed and about a dozen maybes. Spouses, friends, and kids are welcome, but it would help me plan if I could know whether you are coming and how many folks you're bringing. So far, nobody has indicated a preference for vegetarian options, so unless I hear otherwise, I won't plan on it.

Regarding food, as I said, I'll be providing burgers, dogs, and some frog legs  (I hope nobody is offended but I do have a twisted sense of humor). Others have offered to bring beer and soda. So, rather than try to create a specific menu, if you haven't already volunteered for beer, soda, or chips, then just bring a cassarole, beans, potato salad, etc. If you'd like, the Publix deli up the road has good beans and potato salad.

If you didn't get directions yet, send me a PM.

A quick "yes, 3 coming, need directions" is all I need in the PM. I'd rather keep track by PM since several folks have said they were coming and then not and then yes, etc. on this thread.

Looking forward to it.

Jim


----------



## JimO

A last minute change in menu. My wife has graciously offered to make a pot of chili so that I can spend more time talking frogs. I'll still have some burgers and hot dogs (particularly for the kids) for those who would prefer them.

The sunny day in the mid 60s that I ordered up looks like it will arrive on time.

If I wasn't clear before, kids, spouses, significant others, and friends are welcome. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Again, if you haven't already sent me a PM with the number coming and request for directions, please do so as soon as you can.


----------



## alabao15

Hey Jim, due to last minuted job related travel i will not be able to attend... i'm super pissed. but I will look forward to the next meet, where ever it is held!


----------



## Paul G

Unfortunately, due to many reasons....I will not be able to make it. 
Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## markpulawski

I too wil not be there....damn Heat/Magic game last week, i spent all my $$ there.


----------



## james67

thanks Jim for having me (and for the leaves and froglet  ), it was a fun time!

Al: thanks again for everything

james


----------



## randommind

Jim thanks again for having everyone over. Tell Mary, Danielle is raving about that chicken chilli!!

As a new hobbyist I found listening to everyones conversations very informative and I learned alot. I thank all of you for that and I look forward to the day when I have both the knowledge and experience to actually contribute to the conversations.

Lee and James the wood you guys brought down was a very cool surprise.
Alasdair and Lee, I can't thank you guys enough for the awesome frogs!

--Wes


----------



## JimO

Hey, it was great to see everyone. I really appreciate the frogs Lee and James (especially the bonus Oyapock). Alasdair - can't thank you enough for the awesome plants. We need to set up another meet in the spring - maybe further north.


----------



## Julio

you guys need to post pics


----------



## dom

thanx jim for having everyone over and the leaves! the food was amazing and everyone was awesome!

good to meet new people and to see familiar faces.


lee and james thanx for the wood it will look great in a new tank ill have to setup soon. Hope the drive wasnt to bad on the way home, the 2hr drive home i had went pretty smooth


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Jim, a big thank you to yourself, and to Mary. It was very nice of you to open your home. 

Lee and James, great to see you all, and thank you for the driftwood.

Wes, great to meet you--enjoy the new frog.

Dom, glad you could make the meeting--wish you could've stayed longer!

All in all, a good time. Jim--you need to post more pics of your vivariums! That Azureus setup is one of the best "green" vivariums I've seen.


----------



## alabao15

Im so jealous right now. I wish I could've gone.next time I will call in sick from work to make it!!!


----------



## forestexotics

Im sorry I missed it too. I wanted to come. JimO I know you suggested a meet further north, but I would like to attend the next one. Unless anyone else is interested in hosting, I would be happy to host at my house again for the spring...


----------



## forestexotics

Oh yes, and pics guys!


----------



## poison beauties

Jim I dont think any further north is needed but another St. Augustine are meet would be about center for many of us. Anyone in the area want to show their frogs off MARK?

Michael


----------



## markpulawski

If I still lived in Ohio yes, 30 tanks of cool stuff, now just 6 tanks of common frogs (Auratus and the like), however my pool area is nice if it is warm enough. Sarasota in the spring anyone?? Long, long way from GA though.


----------



## poison beauties

You host the meet and I will make it. All the time in the world to plan.

Michael


----------



## randommind

Here is a photo of one of one of the 4 Pumilio I brought home form the meeting!


----------

